# Living in a Box?  My Kangoo



## Honeydragon (Nov 11, 2012)

Here's the introduction of my micro-camper-van.  

I was inspired of the little "Romahome"-Motorhomes I've seen in Scotland during my holidays there, but I couldn't afford one until now ...   
Then I figured out how to equip a normal combi-van - and here it is.   (Hope the links will work)

A very big advantage for me are the small dimensions of the van. The bars hanging above a car park entry are no problem, and I find a parking spot everywhere.  And it is not so 	conspicuously as a big Motorhome.  Maybe not everybody will suppose, that I want to spend the night in my car. 
I don't need a second car, because I can use this one for holiday and everyday life.   It is very handy on single track roads, ferries a.s.o. 
And, not least, the costs for it are very low!  :wacko:

I love this car, even if there is not really a plenty of space. But that's not a big problem for me, I can deal with it. 


[img=http://imageshack.us/a/img163/4812/p7180013.th.jpg]

[img=http://imageshack.us/a/img88/7978/p7180014.th.jpg]

[img=http://imageshack.us/a/img98/2018/p7180015p.th.jpg]

[img=http://imageshack.us/a/img338/1949/p7180016c.th.jpg]

[img=http://imageshack.us/a/img99/1422/p7180019.th.jpg]

[img=http://imageshack.us/a/img844/3081/schafis.th.jpg]


----------



## mark61 (Nov 11, 2012)

What a fantastic little camper.


----------



## Honeydragon (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you, Mark. 

For explanation: if you look at all the image-shag fotos, you see some of the "beginnings".  In the meantime I improved the system.  Before I had to build the bed every day up for sleeping and down for driving, and that wasn't comfortable.  Now I've got the bed on the right side and I can leave it all day (and night) long.


----------



## Honeydragon (Nov 11, 2012)

runnach said:


> Some of the points you mention, have me still grieving for my old VW!!



Runnach, what do you mean exactly?  "Grieving for" means ... you are sad to have no VW anymore?  Or you are missing a smaller car?
(sorry, you know ... sometimes I don't understand the exactly senses of english Expressions...


----------



## ellisboy (Nov 11, 2012)

That's a nice interior Honey! :banana:


----------



## mark61 (Nov 11, 2012)

Honeydragon said:


> Thank you, Mark.
> 
> For explanation: if you look at all the image-shag fotos, you see some of the "beginnings".  In the meantime I improved the system.  Before I had to build the bed every day up for sleeping and down for driving, and that wasn't comfortable.  Now I've got the bed on the right side and I can leave it all day (and night) long.




Yes, I had a good look through your photos. Always on the look out for clever storage ideas. 
Even your aluminium boxes are well organised, I just chuck things in mine, and then have to empty them to find what I'm looking for. lol


----------



## kangooroo (Nov 11, 2012)

It looks good to me!

I camped in a Renault Kangoo van from 2004 until last December when I bought my HyLo Romahome.  I also had a Renault Kangoo Roo mini-motorhome for 3 years.  As you say, Kangoos  (like Romahomes) are very discreet for wildcamping and will squeeze under height barriers giving easy access to some of the best wilding spots.  I went all over the UK in mine from Lands End to John o'Groats and lived in it for up to 3 weeks at a time (and would have liked longer).  Ample space for all I needed, I never felt cramped.  

Small is Beautiful!


----------



## Honeydragon (Nov 11, 2012)

ellisboy said:


> That's a nice interior Honey! :banana:



Thank you ellisboy  



mark61 said:


> Yes, I had a good look through your photos. Always on the look out for clever storage ideas.
> Even your aluminium boxes are well organised, I just chuck things in mine, and then have to empty them to find what I'm looking for. lol



Lol ...    For me organisation is very important. If I have to search and grab, I become crazy!  :mad2:  Especially if you have not a lot of space.  I spend hours and hours on the internet, ebay and so on, to find the perfect solutions.  There are some more pictures I didn't load up yet, but I will still do it.   
My latest purchase is an wall-organizer from "Thule" - you know, the swedish company who makes that roof-boxes, too.  
And it seems to be perfect for my purposes - below is place for two or three pairs of shoes, and the remaining pockets are for other stuff like torch, headlamp, batteries, ... 

Thule*-*Shoe Organizer



kangooroo said:


> It looks good to me!
> 
> I camped in a Renault Kangoo van from 2004 until last December when I bought my HyLo Romahome.  I also had a Renault Kangoo Roo mini-motorhome for 3 years.  As you say, Kangoos  (like Romahomes) are very discreet for wildcamping and will squeeze under height barriers giving easy access to some of the best wilding spots.  I went all over the UK in mine from Lands End to John o'Groats and lived in it for up to 3 weeks at a time (and would have liked longer).  Ample space for all I needed, I never felt cramped.
> *
> Small is Beautiful!*



Definitely!      Hello Kangooroo, nice to hear, that others shares my opinion.       Lucky you - Romahome is still my favourite! But the Kangoo or others like the Fiat Doblo (my former car), Citroen Berlingo and furthers are a really good alternative. 
This year I've been two weeks to South-England, and it was allright in the Kangoo.  Meanwhile I did all the enhancements, and it only can be better when I'm in Scotland next summer for three or four weeks.  Looking forward to be there with my dog.  

Unfortunately this year I didn't find places for wild camping - found it very busy there in the south, and honestly .... I did'nt have the courage to stand "wild" alone ..     Guess that is my biggest problem, the courage ...    
When I've been to Scotland the first times I wasn't alone, and we never where on a campsite! That was so great, especially on the Hebrides!  But the last two times I've been in GB on my own, I only spend one (!) night outside a campsite.   But I want to change it next year, hopefully.


----------



## kangooroo (Nov 11, 2012)

Honeydragon said:


> When I've been to Scotland the first times I wasn't alone, and we never where on a campsite! That was so great, especially on the Hebrides!  But the last two times I've been in GB on my own, I only spend one (!) night outside a campsite.   But I want to change it next year, hopefully.



I solo-wildcamp around Scotland and only use campsites when I can't last any longer without a shower!  You'll have no problems at all in finding places.  In each area I stopped, there were at least 3 good spots to choose from and I was spoiled for choice!  An increasing number of height barriers seem to be springing up on small parking areas and picnic spots but they present no problems to us and we can slide beneath them.  I'll be there early next summer and will keep a lookout for your red Kangoo.


----------



## Firefox (Nov 12, 2012)

Kangooroos van had a lot of features similar to yours, you should compare notes ;-)


----------



## Honeydragon (Nov 18, 2012)

Sorry, wasn't here for a week and couldn't answer :dance:



kangooroo said:


> I solo-wildcamp around Scotland and only use campsites when I can't last any longer without a shower!  You'll have no problems at all in finding places.  In each area I stopped, there were at least 3 good spots to choose from and I was spoiled for choice!  An increasing number of height barriers seem to be springing up on small parking areas and picnic spots but they present no problems to us and we can slide beneath them.  I'll be there early next summer and will keep a lookout for your red Kangoo.



Yes, the shower-problem ... sometimes you can ask at a Youth Hostel or a public swimming pool and take a shower for about one pound. 
And you did never have a problem with some controllers or something, when you entered a parking area or picnic spot?  At every place I found there was a "no overnight parking" - sign, and I allways wondered if I should ignore it .... but I never dared.  
Well, tell me when you'll be there next summer, I 'll go in early summer, too. Maybe we meet somewhere. :cheers:




runnach said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Sad, purely due to the fact I will not be able to get under those height barriers, especially the one at one of my favorite spots on Mull, unless I take chainsaw and bolt cutters
> Stealth mode has gone, along with ease of driving along certain roads. I cant park at rear of house, MH takes up most of front drive.
> ...



Yes, I understand that it is a loss.  Your VW was a really nice one!  But now you can enjoy the advantage of the new MH.  It's a pitty, you can't have all in one.  I'll be jealous for your wet room when I'm on tour next time. 



Firefox said:


> Kangooroos van had a lot of features similar to yours, you should compare notes ;-)



Yes, perhaps we'll do that next summer


----------



## mark61 (Nov 18, 2012)

Have you seen these conversions.
I saw them at the Abenteuer & Allrad show. Good looking stuff, but expensive, great for nicking ideas from though. 


Fahrzeuge


----------



## kangooroo (Nov 18, 2012)

Firefox said:


> Kangooroos van had a lot of features similar to yours, you should compare notes ;-)



Here's a  link to my old Kangoo van, the 'iKangoo-Camping'...

Getting Started


----------



## mark61 (Nov 18, 2012)

kangooroo said:


> Here's a  link to my old Kangoo van, the 'iKangoo-Camping'...
> 
> Getting Started



Excellent site,


----------



## Honeydragon (Nov 18, 2012)

mark61 said:


> Have you seen these conversions.
> I saw them at the Abenteuer & Allrad show. Good looking stuff, but expensive, great for nicking ideas from though.
> Fahrzeuge



Yes, very good ideas.  Looks really solid - and expensive too.  



kangooroo said:


> Here's a  link to my old Kangoo van, the 'iKangoo-Camping'...
> 
> Getting Started



Wow, I'm very impressed. It looks very professionally! Seems we've had the same Kangoo-version?!  Mine is not a passenger car but licensed as a lorry!  Without backseats and with only one slide door and window on the right (co-drivers) side.  

Aehm ....  you are not keen to do that fitting once again ....?!?


----------



## Woodwose (Nov 26, 2012)

Very nice, you've done a lot with a little.


----------



## kangooroo (Nov 26, 2012)

Honeydragon said:


> Yes, very good ideas.  Looks really solid - and expensive too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I had a van too (not a car) but didn't have the benefit of the side sliding door or original fitted rear windows.

We will almost certainly do another adaptation in 2 years but there won't be time before then!!


----------

